# IH-454 rim color



## Kyle Sharpe (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey, I am new to the tractor scene! I have took on the project of rebuilding a 454 that was my grandparents farm tractor. I recently bought some new rear rims due to the old rims being rusted out from the junk they used to put in them for ballast weight. The new rims I bought are painted a silver color. I know the rim centers are supposed to be the antique white color. I haven't been able to find anything stating what color the outer rim should be. I have searched Google to find picture of 454's with silver rims and white rims. I want to get the tractor back to a close to original appearance! Sorry if this has been talked about before, I'm new to tractors and forums.

Thanks!


----------



## stuf (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi Kyle
Im new here myself and am working with a IH 384 and a limited budget, had to repaint the roof panel of mine as a protective measure and used the off white hammerite paint. I know its not a exact match and I will probably end up re painting if I decide to do a full resto but its not a bad match as far as I can tell from pictures and the remains of what I think is original paint. Might be a cheap option and its stopped the rot so far.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Check the Rustoleum farm and implement paint. It is very good quality for the price, $45/gal, and can be.bought cheaper in 2pks from home depot. Their colors are right on from what I have used, although Dad said the gray was wrong for the NAA. I honestly could not.tell the difference. He.used to own a Ford tractor dealership years ago and they only used Ford products. It's your tractor so paint what suits you. Sound advice I took when I chang ed d the NAA to blue/ white last month. You will be the only one who needs to approve the colors.you want.


----------

